# Flat Applicator Heads



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems the choices come down to the 4" applicators from Better Than Ever
 and Red Devil or the 3" from Can-Am

Which do you prefer?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Name me one thing BTE makes better than can-am:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Name me one thing BTE makes better than can-am:whistling2:


Look at that top picture again and see the quality built into the BTE applicator. haha. 

But it is slightly cheaper and an inch wider. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Look at that top picture again and see the quality built into the BTE applicator. haha.
> 
> But it is slightly cheaper and an inch wider. :yes:


Not sure if I would want a wider one. The only thing I will use the flat app for some times is for the No-coat....(install)

But







,,, that's a secret:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've only ever used Can-Am. I like them.
But same as 2buck, hardly ever use it for anything.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your the expert on who makes all the drywall tools Mudshark.

Is BTE American, and Can-am Canadian, is that why Can-am stuff a bit better:whistling2:

can-am better than better than ever,,,,,, try saying that drunk 5 times in a row:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually 2buck they are both Canadian. The BTE company is from Vernon, B.C.

Personally I like Can-Am better even if they are from Alberta.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Actually 2buck they are both Canadian. The BTE company is from Vernon, B.C.
> 
> Personally I like Can-Am better even if they are from Alberta.


Oh I get it, BTE is from BC, so they suck, just like your Vancouver Canucks:whistling2:

Heard on the Public speaker at the Rogers center:

"Would the woman with the six kids on the ice, please come and pick them up, their making our Canucks look baaaaaaa'd":whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh I get it, BTE is from BC, so they suck, just like your Vancouver Canucks:whistling2:


No argument there. Since the millionaires labor dispute with the billionaires I sort of lost interest. Maybe if Vancouver won a few games I might get interested again.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Why would you want of those for?? I have the can am, Never use it, Do you have a tapepro CP tube?? They have a mudshark attachment for it.......Mudshark.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Why would you want of those for?? I have the can am, Never use it, Do you have a tapepro CP tube?? They have a mudshark attachment for it.......Mudshark.


You will half to watch one of Sir Mudslingr's video's, he's using one in it.

Their kind of slow, but you can get high ceilings taped out with them with out your feet leaving the floor. There's no need to pre-fill when taping with them, and you can pre-fill fast with them if you NEED to pre-fill (certainteed board). You can get a single spot on high ceiling screws (wipe excess mud off with wiping pole). And as I said in previous post, they do rock for getting no-coat on:thumbup:

Did you hear that Cazna:blink: I hear someone calling Daddy:blink:

Ill continue my post later


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did you hear that Cazna I hear someone calling Daddy
> 
> Ill continue my post later


She doesnt call daddy, She just whines, And grizzles, And pulls on your clothes, And yanks your arm down off the computer and says comion dad dad, comion dad dad constant and never stops, And if you dare say later, Or stop it she just steps it all up a gear and gets worse :blink:, Quite suttle really...........Not :furious:

Im screwed arnt i, Ruled by two woman, One the wife and the other my daughter, I should try and get one passed the goaly and aim for a boy..........But i would prob miss and get another girl :jester: I can tell the future............I forsee in years to come longer hrs at work for some peace :yes:

Those flat applactors are painfully slow, Remember PTs grand opening to dwt, Hey guys, Look how fast i am on a cp and flat applactor head, Someone said for f sake PT, Get a homax, He did, Sh!t we heard about how great they were for months didnt we :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> Why would you want of those for?? I have the can am, Never use it, Do you have a tapepro CP tube?? They have a mudshark attachment for it.......Mudshark.


TapePro is not in big supply in these parts, although their tube looks to be a good one. I have the CanAm tubes (3) and dont think that Mudshark attachment hasn't gone unnoticed. Another good product from TapePro that we just don't see around here.

As for the flat applicator, I realize it doesnt get used that much, unlike the corner applicators, but it still has a purpose at times.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

$7...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Remember PTs grand opening to dwt, Hey guys, Look how fast i am on a cp and flat applactor head, Someone said for f sake PT, Get a homax, He did, Sh!t we heard about how great they were for months didnt we :thumbsup:


:lol: :laughing:Bahahaha!
That made me laugh. You're totally right.
And as of late I haven't been saying much because I've been rocking my bazooka non stop. Too busy!
I went from CP tube to Homax to SuperTaper to Bazooka. It's been quite a ride! lol



Mudshark said:


> TapePro is not in big supply in these parts, although their tube looks to be a good one. I have the CanAm tubes (3) and dont think that Mudshark attachment hasn't gone unnoticed. Another good product from TapePro that we just don't see around here.


Talk to your local Trim-Tex distributor, they can probably bring you in a TapePro CP tube through Trim-Tex. That's how I got mine.
Well worth the money!
Me and 2buck have em :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Talk to your local Trim-Tex distributor, they can probably bring you in a TapePro CP tube through Trim-Tex. That's how I got mine.
> Well worth the money!
> Me and 2buck have em :thumbsup:


He should be able to get one from winroc, and Mudshark has one in his home town.....says Google:yes:

So open up your wallet Mudshark, time to be a tool whore you man whore:thumbup:, you said you like the fatties. The tapepro is fatter than the can-am tubes:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> He should be able to get one from winroc, and Mudshark has one in his home town.....says Google:yes:
> 
> So open up your wallet Mudshark, time to be a tool whore you man whore:thumbup:, you said you like the fatties. The tapepro is fatter than the can-am tubes:whistling2:


I like Winroc - they treat me good and are 5 minutes from my home. Don't remember seeing the Tapepro on their shelves but I will check it out next time I am there. They do stock CanAm and Columbia stuff though as well as others.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :lol: :laughing:Bahahaha!
> That made me laugh. You're totally right.
> And as of late I haven't been saying much because I've been rocking my bazooka non stop. Too busy!
> I went from CP tube to Homax to SuperTaper to Bazooka. It's been quite a ride! lol


 
Cool man, Sounds good, That bazookas are tricky thing to get use to isnt it, Most people try everything else first, then the zook,then swear at, then try again and so on but once you get the feel for it your off and racing :thumbsup:

So now that your so busy your no longer the cool boss that goes and does cool stuff, wall climbing etc, Work work work, I gotta pay your wages and sh!t so work damit work.............Dont worry, It hits us all


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had the BTE and the Can-Am. I still use the BTE, i take the metal runners off so that it doesn't leave so much mud on. both work good. it's about as basic a tool as it gets.

i use it only for no-coat install.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mudshark said:


> Actually 2buck they are both Canadian. The BTE company is from Vernon, B.C.
> 
> Personally I like Can-Am better even if they are from Alberta.


Hi mudshark just wondering if you know who makes revolution are they same as better than ever and also do you know what size ball the run On There compound tube because I just brought a flusher that fits 1inch ball and I'm hoping the ball on my revolution compound tube won't be too big for it


----------

